# Coding after Chemo/radiation



## Sharon Dooley (Aug 10, 2008)

It is my understanding if a patient has been treated with surgery for a malignancy, such as a mastectomy or prostate surgery, then has chemo or radiation and is placed on hormonal therapy  such as Tamoxifen or Lupron, it is OK to use a V code.  
Looking at coding guidelines, the status of treatment to "a site"  is not relevant with a systemic medication - am I correct in this understanding? 
At which point does the neoplasm code change to a V code?
thanks
Sharon


----------



## lavanyamohan (Aug 11, 2008)

Sharon Dooley said:


> It is my understanding if a patient has been treated with surgery for a malignancy, such as a mastectomy or prostate surgery, then has chemo or radiation and is placed on hormonal therapy  such as Tamoxifen or Lupron, it is OK to use a V code.
> Looking at coding guidelines, the status of treatment to "a site"  is not relevant with a systemic medication - am I correct in this understanding?
> At which point does the neoplasm code change to a V code?
> thanks
> Sharon



Answer:
" a site" refers to benign as well as malignant neoplasms. One should know if there is further treatment like chemotherapy and or radiation. If there is , then V codes can be given.


----------

